# CCR2000 / 38180 dying when hot - coil or ignition?



## yuppiescum (Dec 11, 2017)

Hey guys, I received a CCR from a buddy last year, it refused to start, so I drained the tank, slapped a new Amazon carb and spark plug in and added the proper mix of TCW3 lube and fresh gas. (I don't have the space for a Super Beetle so this will have to do as my air-cooled project.) 

She started up with one pull. Everything felt groovy, it was doing a pretty good job of cleaning the first snow of the year this weekend, but after it got warmed up, of course it died. 

Sounds like it is either the coil or the ignition module. I'm not opposed to spending $15 or so to try a new universal ignition module, but is that likely to help at all? Or is it pretty certain to be the coil? Which of course is for some reason an incredibly expensive part to get ahold of for these otherwise commodity engines.

I see some people have had some success cleaning/derusting and realligning the coil too. I figure that would be my next step if the coil needs attention. But was hoping for some input from you guys before I tear that off too.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

universal ignition module like nova 2 works great


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Its most likely the coil..but check the spark plug first..
I bought a new (to me) Toro this Fall, that stalled when hot:

Engine stalls when warm. - Engines - RedSquare Wheel Horse Forum

The most likely culprit was the coil, so I replaced it..
Didnt fix the problem! Turns out it was the spark plug..
The previous owner put in the wrong spark plug, and I didnt know it at first..
Replaced the plug, its now fine.

Scot


----------



## yuppiescum (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks - I ordered a Megafire ignition, I'll advise if it helps. Will probably wait for a warm spell to tear it open again.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

the coils are so expensive its easier for me to look for ccr2000's and buy a whole blower for $30 to $50 and snag the OEM piece off them.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

The parts get expensive, Yuppie ! Be careful, BTDT


----------



## yuppiescum (Dec 11, 2017)

Does anyone have the model number for a suzuki 47P engine powered machine with points? Maybe it makes more sense to convert back to points ignition?


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

I think Scot suggested that you check for spark first; did you ?


----------



## yuppiescum (Dec 11, 2017)

Vermont007 said:


> I think Scot suggested that you check for spark first; did you ?


Brand new spark plug. I'll double check it and let you all know. It is getting spark.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Did you rule out the possibility of a clogged (or frozen) vent in the fuel cap creating a vacuum and starving the engine for fuel after it has run for a few minutes ?


----------



## HowOldIsYourChurch (Mar 12, 2014)

Stens Mega Fire Ignition Module?
https://www.amazon.com/Mega-Fire-Ignition-Module-UNIVERSAL/dp/B001OK9ZFG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1513186229&sr=8-1&keywords=Stens+Mega+Fire+II


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

u should confirm a no spark condition, dont assume.
after it warms up and dies does it start up immediately after it dies?
if no test for spark by removing plug and grounding the tip or buy a spark plug tester.
check fuel cap by removing fuel cap, does it start now?
check fuel lines, when warmed up they could collapse


----------



## AnOldGearhead (Nov 18, 2017)

sscotsman said:


> Its most likely the coil..but check the spark plug first..
> I bought a new (to me) Toro this Fall, that stalled when hot:
> 
> Engine stalls when warm. - Engines - RedSquare Wheel Horse Forum
> ...


I read that thread, and in your case I think the problem was that a large fuel filter was installed directly above the muffler and was oriented so that inlet and outlet were horizontal. The heat from the muffler caused the liquid gas to vaporize (fuel is moving much more slowly through that big filter), and that created a vapor pocket in the fuel filter. Because of the fuel filter orientation, once the vapor pocket grows large enough to reach the fuel filter outlet you have vapor lock. The engine dies and won't start until the engine cools, the vapor condenses, and liquid fuel can flow through the filter again.

I have the same fuel filter on a snowblower, but it is positioned so that fuel enters from the bottom and exits from the top.

The orientation of any in-line fuel filter is something the OP here may want to check.


----------

